# Poor baby doll ;-(



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday I adopted a chihuahua who is really bad off. I feel so sad for her. First she is scared to death,has not pooped or peed since I picked her up at one thirty in the afternoon. She was on garbage food purina one. She is hugely over weight the worst I have ever seen. There is two or two and a half inches of fat on her ribs alone :-(. I can't weigh her yet too afraid. She should weigh like three or three and a half pounds at the most. Probably weighs at least six pounds maybe more. I got her to eat a tiny bit but she will not drink water I syringe fed she some water so hope full she won't get dehydrated. 
This situation is bad :-( I bathed her yesterday she just smelled awful she really needs her nails cut but I am gonna wait a little bit for that. She don't even get out of her bed but one time. I have her separated from my other chis I think that would be a bit much at this time. I gave her nutracal which she hates lol just to be sure her sugar stays up. Her teeth are already brown and she is only eight months old. 

If anyone has any ideas how to help her please tell me. Poor thing has that look in her eyes like she is at the vets. I am sure you all know that look :-(. Look forward to hearing everyone's thoughts and ideas. Here is a pic of her the way she is right now. She has no waist what so ever.
View attachment 22466



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is the pic the lady sent me obvious a very old pic.
View attachment 22474



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> Here is the pic the lady sent me obvious a very old pic.
> View attachment 22474
> 
> 
> ...


She told me she was two pounds lol not hardly. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww bless her. She is a little barrel isn't she? Well done for taking her on, I'm sure you will be able to sort her out in time. She has a sweet little face, good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Aww bless her. She is a little barrel isn't she? Well done for taking her on, I'm sure you will be able to sort her out in time. She has a sweet little face, good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I can she this taking a very long time to fix :-( she has to lose tons of weigh I started her on melatonin because she had really bad dandruff. Thank you so much for you best wishes ;-) I am truly going to need them. Surprisingly she came from her breeders house. C'mon she knows better damn back yard breeders. Just care about that dollar


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Opps spell check I meant see in the first sentence 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks like such a sweetheart! Why was she up for adoption! However, it's a good thing she was!!

You are very good to have taken her. She needs a little work, but I'll be she will be very grateful and loyal! She is just so, so cute!

Backyard breeders are not the only greedy ones! But when it comes down to it, what is a professional breeder? No matter, it's really good that you have her. 

Be sure to keep us updated and include photos!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would work with her slowly. It is going to be a long road ahead but she and you will be better for it in the long run. 

First off try giving her little treats to get her use to you and feeling safe around you. I would think PureBites Chicken (only ingredient is chicken and chicken is a low fat protein) Also get her a good food that is a low fat protein. 

has she been vaccinated? Coming from a breeder's house she might need the safety of other dogs. Do you have a very mellow dog that you could see how they get along and it might be a comfort to her?

Nails- If they are too bad and need to be done take her to Petco, the Vet, or Petsmart walk out of the room while they do them and you run back to rescue her. That way you are not associated to anything not good. Let her trust you first.

Oh and Thank you for rescueing her!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also Rescue Remedy or the Pheramones thing might be good to help calm her nerves!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is gorgeous. I can't believe she is only 8 months old!
Similar situation with my two girls, except for being overweight. I have a DAP diffuser, it has helped a lot. I would also try her with your dogs, if she is from a breeder she may well be better around dogs than humans. Good luck, with time and patience she will come round.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> I would work with her slowly. It is going to be a long road ahead but she and you will be better for it in the long run.
> 
> First off try giving her little treats to get her use to you and feeling safe around you. I would think PureBites Chicken (only ingredient is chicken and chicken is a low fat protein) Also get her a good food that is a low fat protein.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything Christie said! Especially about the nails. If they are bad then it could be causing her pain to be walking on them. Long nails can break off and be painful and they can cause a problem with the gait of the dogs which could lead to skeletal problems. I totally understand not wanting to stress her out any more than needed but Christie's idea is a great one about leaving when you take her somewhere and coming back after it is done and rescuing her.

Thank you for rescuing this little one  It won't be a quick fix but in the long run she will love you so much for making her life better.


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Nah her nails aren't that long just a little long I keep all my dogs nails very short so compared to them they are long but it is not like they are so long she is walking on them or they are turning or anything. Yes I have already let her meet the other ones one at a time for very brief periods. She did smell them a little but then when they wag their tails and go down on their front legs like wanting to play she gets pissed and growls. So I was like ok your not ready for this yet. She is starting to whine for me which is great ;-) yes she has all her shots including rabies but when she first got here I dewormed her with nemex 2 just to be safe. Hope she comes around soon. I will keep in touch and post pics of her progress. Thanks everyone I will take all the ideas I can get. I like the idea of someone else cutting the nails so I rescue her ;-). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Huly said:


> Also Rescue Remedy or the Pheramones thing might be good to help calm her nerves!


Where do you find that rescue remedy? Maybe I can try it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> Where do you find that rescue remedy? Maybe I can try it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure if a store near you sells it but here it is online:

Amazon.com: Bach Pet Rescue Remedy, 1-Count: Pet Supplies

I get mine from an all natural dog store or you can get it at Wegmans in all natural area.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

That is so bad how can people do that. I've us lovely x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Huly said:


> Not sure if a store near you sells it but here it is online:
> 
> Amazon.com: Bach Pet Rescue Remedy, 1-Count: Pet Supplies
> 
> I get mine from an all natural dog store or you can get it at Wegmans in all natural area.


Ok thank you very much I will check it out ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Wiz said:


> That is so bad how can people do that. I've us lovely x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know right I don't understand it either and thank you ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww poor little pumpkin, she had an adorable face! Maybe gentle walks could be the thing for her? How is she on a leash? Walking together is a big part of doggie bonding isn't it and the exercise will help with her weight loss. I only have one Chi but have read alot that walking multiple dogs is a great way to help them acclimatise to each other as the territory is neutral, the are expelling energy so are calmer and can focus on getting along


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Alula said:


> Aww poor little pumpkin, she had an adorable face! Maybe gentle walks could be the thing for her? How is she on a leash? Walking together is a big part of doggie bonding isn't it and the exercise will help with her weight loss. I only have one Chi but have read alot that walking multiple dogs is a great way to help them acclimatise to each other as the territory is neutral, the are expelling energy so are calmer and can focus on getting along


That sounds great ;-) I need to work on her with the leash don't think she ever been on one she was terrified ;-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

She is so lucky to have you keep up the good work! She will come around in no time with all that love. Good luck. She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So sad  she is soooooooo cuuuuuuute! And it makes it even sadder. Im glad that she is with you now!  keep us updated ok?!!! I wished that i can give her a hug and a kiss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

How's she is getting on?  x


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

She is coming along wonderfully. She now stays with my other chis all the time. I think her previous owner beat her because the way she acts. She has lost four oz. so far yay ;-). And I cut her nails she did great. I can now look a her mouth and the poor thing has dark brown puppy teeth they are coming out now so hopefully won't have to have the vets do it. She sleeps with me a night. Turning out to be a wonderful dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> She is coming along wonderfully. She now stays with my other chis all the time. I think her previous owner beat her because the way she acts. She has lost four oz. so far yay ;-). And I cut her nails she did great. I can now look a her mouth and the poor thing has dark brown puppy teeth they are coming out now so hopefully won't have to have the vets do it. She sleeps with me a night. Turning out to be a wonderful dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 that's fantastic news - well done to you - its nice she sleeps with you too - she sounds like she had a hard life - ill bet shes so happy in her new home with someone who really cares for her - I cant believe she got so overweight and brown teeth in just 8 months - thank god you came along and saved her


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hooray, she really caught my heart so it's so good to hear she is doing well. I bet as the weight comes off she'll be a changed girl. My friends Westie is a rescue and they think she was kicked because she is terrified of feet  you have to tuck your feet under you when you sit on the sofa because the poor mite is so scared. How can people do such things to animals that only give unconditional love?  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Alula said:


> Hooray, she really caught my heart so it's so good to hear she is doing well. I bet as the weight comes off she'll be a changed girl. My friends Westie is a rescue and they think she was kicked because she is terrified of feet  you have to tuck your feet under you when you sit on the sofa because the poor mite is so scared. How can people do such things to animals that only give unconditional love?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks she is a sweetheart. She has come a long way in a very short time. ;-) something's are fixing very quickly but there are others i think will take a very long time. Like I think it is gonna take her a long time to realize no one is going to beat her. If you go up to her like to pet her she runs off terrified and hides. It makes it very hard when we need to leave for work and she is hiding from me :-(. She on the other hand is a very happy dog now her tail is always nice and high and she has that twinkle in her eye it is great to see her like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So happy to hear she is coming around. I had a Fox Terrier , that was a rescue, we had her for 16 years, and when you lifted your hand, to scratch your face or upper arm etc she would coward down. She was less then a year old when we got her and she never got over being abused. She only trusted close family members and that took a long time. Good luck and thank you for taking this little one.


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

****update*****
I am so proud of Reilly she has come such a long way. ;-) she is doing wonderful. Now she is just one of the gang ;-). Two of those Nasty brown puppy teeth have fallen out thank god. So her breath is alot better. She is just about the perfect dog. The only issue I am having with her is she likes to bark. All and all she is making wonderful progress. She has lost a half pound already she actually has a waist now. Yay!!!!! I will take a pic of her and put it up shortly for you to see the difference. So happy!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> ****update*****
> I am so proud of Reilly she has come such a long way. ;-) she is doing wonderful. Now she is just one of the gang ;-). Two of those Nasty brown puppy teeth have fallen out thank god. So her breath is alot better. She is just about the perfect dog. The only issue I am having with her is she likes to bark. All and all she is making wonderful progress. She has lost a half pound already she actually has a waist now. Yay!!!!! I will take a pic of her and put it up shortly for you to see the difference. So happy!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



View attachment 24002

Sorry little blurry we are at work and she work stay still and in a side pose so you can see :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

View attachment 24010

There that is a little better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like she's adjusting nicely. I know how heartbreaking it can be to bring a sweet baby into your life and to have them seem so afraid of you  Keep up the awesome work, and bless you for being so patient with her


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So glad to hear how well she is doing!


----------

